# Snails vs Shrimp



## Superman (21 Mar 2008)

Right, I've realised in my non-planted tank that algae is a problem and have found that having a BN and an apple snail.

However, I expect that this is not enough as I get algae each week after water changes and gravel vac. Even when I reduce the amount of food I give the fish.

In my re organise, I was planning on getting shrimp, but wondered what the pros and cons of each (shrimp and snail) and whats the best in a planted tank with Tiger Barbs, Danios and a baby Bristlenose?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Mar 2008)

I can't imagine any shrimp surviving for too long in a tank with Tiger Barbs!  Maybe some large Amanos might but they'd be very vulnerable when they shed.  As to snails, Nerites seem to be a good choice.  

What kind of algae is it?  Maybe you should stick with other algae eating fish?  SAEs will eat thread and BBA, Otos will eat the green algaes so maybe a combination of those might work?


----------



## Superman (21 Mar 2008)

I get green algae on the glass at the back and gravel.

Then theres like brown hair stuff on the few plants I've got in there.

Then there's like slimey stuff overing a plastic plant carpet.

Thanks, I'll have a look into the nerites, I don't think I've got much space for more fish at the minute.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Mar 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I get green algae on the glass at the back and gravel.
> 
> Then theres like brown hair stuff on the few plants I've got in there.
> 
> ...



It sounds a bit like the organic wastes in that tank may be too high.  Your best bet to removing the algae might be to really up the water changes.  Your fish will love the extra water and the algae will be removed at every water change if you syphon it out.  Do you have any plants in there?  Maybe some Java fern on the decor might help a bit too?  Or some quick growing floating plants like Frogbit?


----------



## Themuleous (22 Mar 2008)

If the tank doesn't have any snail eating fish, I would always recommend nerite snails, for me they are by far the best algae eaters.  I've got them in all my non-loach tanks and I barely have to clean the glass in them.  3 or 4 in a 60lt seems about right as a stocking guide.

Sam


----------



## Superman (22 Mar 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> 3 or 4 in a 60lt seems about right as a stocking guide.



Wow, thats a fair amount for snails. How big do they grow?


----------



## Superman (28 Mar 2008)

I managed to source some Zebra Nerite snails and they arrived (by snail mail!!! lol)

As stated in another thread they're going to be QT'd for a week or so to make sure they're ok.

Photos will come along soon enough.


----------



## Themuleous (2 Apr 2008)

Cool


----------



## Superman (22 Jun 2008)

Further to this thread...

My nerites died after a while as they were in bad condition from the ebay seller.

Anyway, that was pre-planted tank and now since then I bought 10 cherry shrimp which died one after another. I was feeding them but they didn't survive.

I'm just wondering if I should give shrimp a try once more as I don't like the idea of getting overrun by trumpet snails. In addition, I like the idea of being able to see what's in my tank!

Although, I would of thought that snails are better at cleaning algae off glass and rocks?

I just seem to think there's positives for each and don't know which ones better!! HELP!


----------



## Wolfenrook (22 Jun 2008)

Ok, so your snails died, and then your cherry shrimp died.... Hmmm, when did you use a copper based medication last in your tank, or add new plants?  Or are you adding water straight from the tap without running it first in a home with new copper piping?

Stop trying to treat the symptoms of the problem, and get down to the cause!  Something is causing excess algae growth in there, and this is what you need to deal with, not the actual algae itself.

As has been said on here so many times, the usual suspects are poor circulation, poor maintenance, unstable CO2 levels (in planted tanks) or excessive lighting periods (less than 10 hours, but 8 or more, usually advised), or any combination of these.

Inverts aren't just tools to be used to eat your algae, they are living creatures and should only purchased if you actually want them for themselves and are going to care for them and provide them with the conditions that they need to survive.

Ade


----------



## Superman (22 Jun 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Ok, so your snails died, and then your cherry shrimp died.... Hmmm, when did you use a copper based medication last in your tank, or add new plants?  Or are you adding water straight from the tap without running it first in a home with new copper piping?
> 
> Stop trying to treat the symptoms of the problem, and get down to the cause!  Something is causing excess algae growth in there, and this is what you need to deal with, not the actual algae itself.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ade.
I am working on the causes of the algae problem and am improving the filtration and circulation in the coming weeks/days.
I've not used any copper based medication but did introduce some plants which on reflection could of been treated using copper.
I'm not using them as mere "algae army" who if they die I'm not sad. I want to provide them with a good home and long life.


----------

